# Summerstock 2012



## rochem (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, it's that time again. For those who will be working summerstock/theme park/intern jobs during the summer, where are you going?

And if you haven't yet applied, do it NOW - and see Landing a Summerstock Job - ControlBooth.


----------



## Drmafreek (Mar 25, 2012)

I will be taking my first summer off from summerstock since 1998. And I think the family is happy about it. But I will be working on a design that opens in Pittsburgh in September, so it's not all just sitting at the pool.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 25, 2012)

So, rochem where will you be?

I have verbally committed to the Berkshire Theatre Festival in Massachusetts.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 25, 2012)

I will unfortunately be TDing theatre summer camps and won't have the chance to get into a theatre somewhere else...


----------



## rochem (Mar 26, 2012)

ScottT said:


> So, rochem where will you be?



I just accepted my summerstock when I made this post, but as I haven't signed a contract yet, I won't say anything just yet. But I will be up in New England not far from the Berkshires.


----------



## skienblack (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any knowledge about Colorado Shakespeare Festival?


----------



## viking33 (Mar 26, 2012)

skienblack said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge about Colorado Shakespeare Festival?



Its gotten better over the last few years but I wouldn't expect a whole lot from the program. They haven't seem to want to invest a lot into the program.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll be in Auburn, NY at the Finger Lakes Musical Theatre Festival.


----------



## MJCochrane (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone here either worked at or heard anything about Texas Shakespeare Festival? Is it any good, both production value wise as well as from the point of view off staff and intern how is it to work there?


----------

